# Simple but delicous! Tater tot casserol



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

So I love this stuff. I have been eating it since I was a kid. Here is my moms recipe.

Ingredients:

1LBS of ground chuck
1 small tube of jimmy dean sausage(mild or hot) 
1 bag of frozen tater tots
16 oz can cream of mushroom soup.
dash of milk.
velveta cheese(small block)
shredded sharp cheddar

prep: thaw the meat, and tater tots out. Cut your block of velveta into 1/4 inch thick slices.

in a large skillet brown both hamburger and sausage, drain well. Take your cream of mushroom soup and milk(just a splash) and add to the meat mixture and stir well. 

pre-heat your oven to 350F

In a 13x9 inch glass pan, put the meat mixture in and spread evenly place the velveta cheese on top of that(just spread it out evenly across the top- it will melt) 

take your tater tots and start covering the top of the mixture and place in the oven until the tater tots turn golden brown(I like mine a little browner) pull out of the over and sprinkle the shredded cheese on top. it will melt.

EAT! I like to douse mine with hot sauce(tabasco brand chipotle to be exact)


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

My wife has made this for years, although with slight variations. She makes it without sausage and uses cream cheese instead of the velveeta (I'll have to mention the sausage to her). She usually throws in a can of green beans too. And you are right, it makes for a simple but delicious meal.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Trailer park cuisine, ya can't beat it. A lot of people around here make a tater tot/hash brown dish with cream of chicken, sour cream, onion, and cheese, topped off with mixed corn flakes and butter topping. It is a good potato side dish. Almost a Thanksgiving tradition in Arkansas.

I will have to try your recipe it sounds good.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

File, Print.

This sounds very tasty, thanks.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting variations on the theme.

For me though, it's all about the chili and the cheese.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Great stuff, YUUMMMMMMY


----------

